
Extraordinary Toroidal Vortices (2010) [video] - lisper
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHyTOcfF99o
======
pontifier
Ok, I've spent 2 hours now looking at vortices, and CFD vortex simulations,
knotted vortecies, etc, and thinking about a nagging question I have with all
of them. They all seem to create hollow toroidal shells.

Where is the optimal place to put particles such as smoke so that they occupy
the center of the torus?

I can't seem to find any time reversed CFD simulations that track these
particles back to where they started.

~~~
darwindarak
The hollow shells are just contours used for visualization, the vortex rings
are not actually hollow (as in no fluid in the region). As for tracking
particles near vortex rings, I thing you're looking for something like
[http://shaddenlab.berkeley.edu/uploads/shaddendabirimarsden0...](http://shaddenlab.berkeley.edu/uploads/shaddendabirimarsden06.pdf)

------
jngreenlee
This pairs well with my LSD micro-dosing efforts

